# What Bow Sites would you buy



## Goose Destroyer (Mar 15, 2005)

Im in the process of looking for new bow sites.. Which ones would you guys prefer?Thanks


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im a minimalist, and kind of a tightwad. So I dont buy into the $100+ sights.

I shoot a tru-glo Extreme 5-pin (one tritium). Solid sight. Fiber optics are in fact brighter than on the $150 Spot Hoggs which seem to be all the rage lately.

Best thing is, its only $50.


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

Montana Black gold 4 pin. Reasonbly priced, bright and very accurate


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I have always shot a pendulum site. It is dead on from 5-35 yards. I don't need a rangefinder or guess at the distance if it under 35 yards. It is especially nice when everything is happening so fast when that buck walks in. All I have to worry about is finding an opening and making sure he is at the correct angle.


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

I like my Viper 3 pin and it is pretty inexpensive.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I've got a new bow headed my way.After some research I've pretty much decided on the TruGlo Extreme 5 pin with either the pin or light.The reviews are very good and the price is reasonable.These days the top rated bows/accessories are ridiculously over priced.They may be better but nothings *that *much better.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Like the others have said, for the money you can't beat the TruGlo Extreme for $50 its bright and cheap.
I've always liked the Montana black gold models as well.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> Im a minimalist, and kind of a tightwad. So I dont buy into the $100+ sights.


Yet you have a DXT and a Switchback. Start calling you Pat pretty soon. :beer:


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Bring your bow into whatever shop you are going to get a site at and make sure it fits your bow first. When I bought my bow new I had to get a different site then what was with the package. The one I have on there now still needs to be tweeked a little bit. Fit the site to the bow and to you also.

H2OfowlND


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I went with 7 pin spot hog, custom sizing on the pins and color. I hate red fiber optics in low light. So I went with all green and yellow. If i remeber it was $195. But there are all kinds of good ones out there.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

We got a Goose Buster and a Goose Destroyer :lol: .You guys related :beer: .


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

AdamFisk said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > Im a minimalist, and kind of a tightwad. So I dont buy into the $100+ sights.
> ...


Well you can have two bows when you dont put $200 sights and $100 rests on them! :lol:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

GooseBuster3 said:


> I went with 7 pin spot hog, custom sizing on the pins and color. I hate red fiber optics in low light. So I went with all green and yellow. If i remeber it was $195. But there are all kinds of good ones out there.


--Red is put in that sight for one reason, no mistaking the pins. The day will come, in the heat of the moment where a wrong pin gets used with only two color combinations. Not saying it happens often, but it more than likely will happen sometime--


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Thats another thing ive never understood. What does a guy need 7 pins for? 99.99999999999999% of your hunting will NEVER require more than 4 pins.

I use 5, the only reason being for when I go out west where 60 yards is my max range for goats. And again, thats to much for most of my hunting.

The more pins there are, the better the chance of using the wrong one, not to mention all the sight clutter involved.

Im actually thinking of going to a 3-pin for treestand hunting whitetails.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

For the style of hunting I do I felt it was the best setup for myself. I have problems seeing reds at times. So thats why I felt the two color would work for me.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I agree Tyler, I hate the red when it is getting to low light conditions. I thought it was just old age and old eyes but you are still a pup!!! :lol:

I have a sword accusite that I have never had a problem with.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I agree Tyler, I hate the red when it is getting to low light conditions.


Same here.

I am shooting a six pin Sure-Loc. It did cost me $150, but I wanted the small diameter pins bad. It still has one stinking red pin set at 30 yards. My brightest pin is set at 40 and I can shoot a better group with it than at 30 yards with the red pin. I should just get rid of it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I use a BSA red dot. $25.00 and $10.00 for the mount.

 Al


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

djleye said:


> I agree Tyler, I hate the red when it is getting to low light conditions. I thought it was just old age and old eyes but you are still a pup!!! :lol:
> 
> I have a sword accusite that I have never had a problem with.


Ya and the funny thing is you are the eye doctor!


----------

